# custom paint in NW BY AARON VICKERY



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

Vicious Custom Auto Finishes - Portland Oregon

(503)481-1673 - Aaron Vickery


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

Vicious Custom Auto Finishes - Portland Oregon

(503)481-1673 - Aaron Vickery


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

More Pictures by Vicious


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Times_@Mar 9 2009, 04:47 PM~13226912
> *nice work
> *


thaks , im tryin to put my self out there so i can get more biz . not that many people know about my shop up here in portland . there are other shops up here that do poor quality work up here but people still go to them because they dont know about us or arent willing to pay.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up Aaron, this is Pat from OHIO its about time you get on here. the new frame looks  This man gets down, any pictures of the orange caddy


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Mar 10 2009, 02:14 AM~13233568
> *whats up Aaron, this is Pat from OHIO its about time you get on here. the new frame looks  This man gets down, any pictures of the orange caddy
> *



na no pics of that , i painted that when i worked for some one else so i didnt really take alot of pics back then , if you got a few throw them up.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 9 2009, 04:44 PM~13227376
> *thaks , im tryin to put my self out there so  i can get more biz . not that many people know about my shop up here in portland . there are other shops up here that do poor quality work up here  but people still go to them because they dont know about us or arent willing to pay.
> *


I have had work done by Aaron, and I can tell you this. He is very reasonable on price, he does excellent bodywork, he does not let projects sit around, and he is the BEST Lowrider style painter in the Northwest. Aaron has been doing this for quite sometime, but has never really put his name out there. If you are looking for a Southern California style lowrider paint job, then call Aaron. Many of the top cars in USO/UCE from the Northwest have been painted by Aaron over the last 15 years. I beleive he is also willing to travel, but you need to call him....


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Here is one of Aarons latest creations....


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

More nice work from Aaron...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 10 2009, 11:17 AM~13236998
> *More nice work from Aaron...
> 
> 
> ...


Aaron does leafing too??? or is that Mitch Kims work?


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

NICE WORK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

yes aaron is deffinatly one of the NW best


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

IDK about everyone else but teh pics suck for my viewing - Too big or something ....... Looks pixilated......... or something 


But Nice work ............


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 12 2009, 03:10 AM~13257227
> *IDK about everyone else but teh pics suck for my viewing - Too big or something ....... Looks pixilated......... or something
> But Nice work ............
> *


They look perfect on my screen??


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 12 2009, 07:41 AM~13258446
> *They look perfect on my screen??
> *


X2
Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 12 2009, 01:56 AM~13256976
> *yes aaron is deffinatly one of the NW best
> *



hey nick ,tell evey one up there ive got openings at my shop. 
dont wait till 2 weeks b4 the 1st show to get sprayed


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

now you know i always got to bow down to the MAN...

what's up Aaron, glad to see that you on here now puttin it out there...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 10 2009, 11:17 AM~13236998
> *More nice work from Aaron...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 whos big body?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 12 2009, 08:42 AM~13259095
> *hey nick ,tell evey one up there ive got openings at my shop.
> dont wait till 2 weeks b4 the 1st show  to get sprayed
> *


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

A.V. layed & sprayed!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

pixels mess up huh? old school monitor?


----------



## 96fleet (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice work man very clean I was browsin through shops near me and wanted to know dependin on the project and what customer want how long will it take to do a paint job. You can PM


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

nice work i dig the more elaborate paint jobby jobs.... hella clean, nice work!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hella nice work i love that bigbody cannot wait to see it finished


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

whats up with the big man AARON. he has done some of our bike for are club and they are hella sick check them out


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

NICE WORK!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

TTT 4 AV


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

damn nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 14 2009, 05:23 PM~13281678
> *damn nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



thats is not all. more projects are getting painted by the man aaron


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice work homie.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 16 2009, 02:07 AM~13292356
> *nice work homie.
> *



hey , thanks 4 the props , i really like hookin up the kids on the bikes , im all 4 hookin up any one from other clubs . i dont discriminate , i treat every one the same .. i ll treat you r project as it were mine!!! 
COME SEE ME!!!!


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT for the northWest !!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

More Pictures by Vicious Custom Autos , Portland OR


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 16 2009, 11:44 AM~13295905
> *More Pictures by Vicious Custom Autos , Portland OR
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  VERY NICE BRO!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

GOOD QUALITY WORK


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

That box frame looks like you dipped it in candy! Amazing!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 16 2009, 12:44 PM~13295905
> *More Pictures by Vicious Custom Autos , Portland OR
> 
> 
> ...


very nice work


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

DAMN THIS GUY DOES GREAT WORK. IM LOVING YOUR SYTLE :thumbsup:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 16 2009, 09:57 AM~13294350
> *hey , thanks 4  the props , i really like hookin up the kids on the bikes , im all 4 hookin up any one from other clubs . i dont discriminate , i treat every one the same  .. i ll treat you r project as it were mine!!!
> COME SEE ME!!!!
> *



hey aaron is nick man. keep doing what you been doing spraying them cars tight ass work homie cant wait to see that monte this summer. i will keep in touch you already know homie GOOD WORK


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 16 2009, 11:44 AM~13295905
> *More Pictures by Vicious Custom Autos , Portland OR
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be nice aaron, make me want to get a dvd done so i can get a car done :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Aaron work is top notch no cut corners. real cool cat give him a call.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 16 2009, 12:44 PM~13295905
> *More Pictures by Vicious Custom Autos , Portland OR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 16 2009, 11:44 AM~13295905
> *More Pictures by Vicious Custom Autos , Portland OR
> 
> 
> ...


 looking nice aaron, reeeaaall nice !! :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

its "Da Recipe"
secret formula!!!!
created by Vicious Custom Auto


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 18 2009, 06:53 PM~13319612
> *its  "Da Recipe"
> secret formula!!!!
> created by Vicious Custom Auto
> *


realy looks close to my color


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

so what is your kolor? what kind of car do you have ?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 19 2009, 09:58 AM~13325302
> *so what is your kolor? what kind of car do you have ?
> *


64 impala and the color is secret recipe chevy  how much 4 you to do some rims barrels like that great work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 19 2009, 08:05 PM~13330855
> *64 impala and the color is secret recipe  chevy    how much 4 you to do some rims barrels like that great work
> 
> 
> ...


 hit me on the phone and we will talk . 503 481 1673.. vicious custom auto


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

Aaron you going to make it to Kentucky


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Mar 20 2009, 12:56 PM~13337534
> *Aaron you going to make it to Kentucky
> *



id like to but shops been real slow dont have any extra funds so unless somthin happens in the next couple of days probably not.


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

A.V. WHAT IT DO MY NINJA.EXCELLANT PICS & WORK LIKE ALWAYS UCE.JUS AS SOON AS MY ROOF IS PUT IN IM SHOOT'N IT 2 U SO U CAN LAY UR MAGIC DOWN :biggrin: GUESS IM GOIN W/THAT KANDY RED I TALKED U ABOUT YESTERDAY.N E WAYS JUS STOPIN BY GIVE'N U MAD PROPS.......... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 20 2009, 04:02 PM~13339046
> *A.V. WHAT IT DO MY NINJA.EXCELLANT PICS & WORK LIKE ALWAYS UCE.JUS AS SOON AS MY ROOF IS PUT IN IM SHOOT'N IT 2 U SO U CAN LAY UR MAGIC DOWN :biggrin:  GUESS IM GOIN W/THAT KANDY RED I TALKED U ABOUT YESTERDAY.N E WAYS JUS STOPIN BY GIVE'N U MAD PROPS.......... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



ttt


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Man Aaron, your Caprice frame turned out great! Hope I made everything easy enough for you, get at me anytime if you need anything else done! The MC with the belly painted looks sick too! Keep it up man, some of the best work in the NW right here!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Mar 21 2009, 07:11 PM~13348406
> *Man Aaron, your Caprice frame turned out great!  Hope I made everything easy enough for you, get at me anytime if you need anything else done!  The MC with the belly painted looks sick too!  Keep it up man, some of the best work in the NW right here!
> *


 ya the caprice frame did come out real wet !!! im ready to sell the ice box if you know any one , that new frame aint under it yet but they can get em both as a package . any one up there tryin to get sprayed?? got them real sick patterns on the roofs cant NO ONE touch my style round here hit me up

/


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 21 2009, 06:34 PM~13349024
> *ya the  caprice frame did come out real wet !!! im ready to sell the ice box if you know any one , that new frame aint under it yet but they can get em both as a package . any one up there tryin to get sprayed?? got them real sick patterns on the roofs  cant NO ONE  touch my style round here  hit me  up
> 
> /
> *


How much for the icebox and the fresh frame???


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin: 

Just checkn in! Everything is looking real good. Anyone in the Northwest building a car should at least consider giving Aaron a shot. And anyone around the country, who is looking for a California style paint job should be buying a plane ticket and flying his ass out there. Don't be fooled by your homie, who tells you he can paint. Most of the time those paint jobs look like dog shit. Do it right the first time and give Aaron a call.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Aaron u have pm


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 22 2009, 07:01 PM~13355852
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Just checkn in!  Everything is looking real good.  Anyone in the Northwest building a car should at least consider giving Aaron a shot.  And anyone around the country, who is looking for a California style paint job should be buying a plane ticket and flying his ass out there.  Don't be fooled by your homie, who tells you he can paint.  Most of the time those paint jobs look like dog shit.  Do it right the first time and give Aaron a call.
> *


 thanks for the praise uso hopfully one day ill be puttin down as good as sal, i relly admire that mans work!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Before and after pics of the frame for the Icebox!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

SUPP A.V.!!!!!JUS PRIMERD LASTNIGHT NOW IM DRY BLOCKIN THIS BISH.SOON B READY 4 U  .........




:wave:


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

WHAT UP HOMIE, ITS REE IN TRI CITIES JUS PLUGGIN UR PAGE, HOPEFULLY I CAN GET MY BREAD STRAIGHT SO U CAN SQUIRT THE DROP


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 24 2009, 07:43 PM~13379289
> *SUPP A.V.!!!!!JUS PRIMERD LASTNIGHT NOW IM DRY BLOCKIN THIS BISH.SOON B READY 4 U  .........
> :wave:
> *


SUPERDRAGON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@Mar 24 2009, 08:48 PM~13379385
> *WHAT UP HOMIE, ITS REE IN TRI CITIES JUS PLUGGIN UR PAGE, HOPEFULLY I CAN GET MY BREAD STRAIGHT SO U CAN SQUIRT THE DROP
> *



im ready 4 you uso, u know i give the uces the speacial treatment!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 25 2009, 11:04 AM~13385249
> *im ready 4 you uso, u know i give the uces the speacial treatment!!
> *



NICE UCE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

NICE WORK


----------



## sjcaddy (Jul 5, 2003)

What about pics of your old school work? What ever happened to the other caprice?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

TTT  
some old pics i took


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

here it is the first paint job i ever did. its my 79 caprice " late niter "
i painted it in a single car garage , its a little bit of a circus but back in 96 when it was out it was the shit!!


----------



## sjcaddy (Jul 5, 2003)

I remember when me and my buddy went to get his car striped by spirit. It was in the garage.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 26 2009, 09:35 AM~13395609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is raw talent right there. Not alot of people can say they did a multi-colored candy paint job on their first car. Not to mention there was alot of tape-work involved. The car did very well in the Best Paint categories for all the LRM shows, which says something.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 26 2009, 03:34 PM~13399428
> *That is raw talent right there.  Not alot of people can say they did a multi-colored candy paint job on their first car.  Not to mention there was alot of tape-work involved.  The car did very well in the Best Paint categories for all the LRM shows, which says something.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats my boy!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 26 2009, 08:35 AM~13395609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember you riding this on first street, I was 15 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 26 2009, 09:35 AM~13395609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and people would be proud to have a paint job like that today as well... late niter was the shit and a ryder to boot... 



> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 12:24 AM~13404528
> *I remember you riding this on first street, I was 15 :biggrin:
> *


damn homie... y you got to make us feel so old like that...


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 27 2009, 10:05 AM~13406544
> *and people would be proud to have a paint job like that today as well... late niter was the shit and a ryder to boot...
> damn homie... y you got to make us feel so old like that...
> *



shiiiiit im probably older than alot of you cats , 36 homie , but i still fuck like im 21!!!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 26 2009, 10:35 AM~13395609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember seeing you three wheel across the whole parking lot after the portland show back in 99. :cheesy: 

never would have guessed that was your first painjob!!! :0 :0


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

#1 for sure UCE!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 26 2009, 09:35 AM~13395609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I too remember this car. Sitting at westside hydraulics right behind the theatre in the boro... Now im back in cali.

All you guys have givin me inspiration over the years. I wish i could see pics of jays old green caddy on gold ones, he sold to japan. I loved that car.

I remember back then i lost my job, was goin through ups and downs with my old lady, and was walkin with my head down, going home. Then I saw brian roll by me in the white lincoln locked up on 185th when i was at a bus stop... I told myself one of these days im gonna leave this stupid bitch, go back to cali.....get me a lincoln and ride with that club. 

Im only a few steps away with my lincoln, to getting my palm trees. :biggrin: 

And if my cars ever featured someday, that stories going in that spread. 

Raffis pink monte, your caprice, brian smogging the orange suzuki samurai :biggrin: , the green caddy, shittin all over everyone


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 27 2009, 01:47 PM~13409368
> *shiiiiit  im probably older than alot of you cats , 36 homie , but i still fuck like im 21!!!!
> *


X2 we the same age bro we need to rock this shirt its a quote from dazed and confused LOL


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Damn Tone...you a fool on that one! LOL--I love it!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 28 2009, 02:06 AM~13414121
> *X2 we the same age bro we need to rock this shirt its a quote from dazed and confused LOL
> 
> 
> ...



lets get em!!!lol


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 26 2009, 09:35 AM~13395609
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I remember and have pics of this car at the 96 P.O. show i was 11 lol wasnt it all gold too?


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Work looks great man!!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 28 2009, 12:44 PM~13416271
> *I remember and have pics of this car at the 96 P.O. show i was 11 lol  wasnt it all gold too?
> *



ya it was kandy gold flake


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Thems were good times 


Damn you have come along way!! You definately have been mastering your craft.
No doubt. 







Paint by Aaron





> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 28 2009, 12:01 AM~13414107
> *I too remember this car. Sitting at westside hydraulics right behind the theatre in the boro... Now im back in cali.
> 
> All you guys have givin me inspiration over the years. I wish i could see pics of jays old green caddy on gold ones, he sold to japan. I loved that car.
> ...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 28 2009, 06:17 PM~13418800
> *Thems were good times
> Damn you have come along way!! You definately have been mastering your craft.
> No doubt.
> ...


Hell yea...One of these days when my cars done ill bring it up north. You gotta give props where its due. And it started with me watching that chapter...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS BIG S- THAT MEANS ALOT. HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR ON YOUR WAY UP.. I REMEMBER THAT CREME REGAL? WAS IT?
IT WHATS THE SEATLE CHAPTER BACK IN THE DAY - THEM OG S GOT THE VERY FIRST PORTLAND MEMBERS HOOKED CLIFF AND TALK- SET-IT OFF. 


wE HAD A FEW OF THE FIRST TWO 2DRS EUROS OUT!!  IN THEM DAYZ


I MISS THEM DAYZ- SHUTTIN DOWN BROADWAY :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 29 2009, 07:17 PM~13425928
> *THANKS BIG S- THAT MEANS ALOT. HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR ON YOUR WAY UP.. I REMEMBER THAT CREME REGAL? WAS IT?
> IT WHATS THE SEATLE CHAPTER BACK IN THE DAY - THEM OG S GOT THE VERY FIRST PORTLAND MEMBERS HOOKED CLIFF AND TALK- SET-IT OFF.
> wE HAD A FEW OF THE FIRST TWO 2DRS EUROS OUT!!  IN THEM DAYZ
> ...


  

One thing I love about aarons painting is the way he does the Candied Woodgrain. Aaron if you have pics of the woodgrain on psychs car or any others, its off the hook bro.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox+Mar 27 2009, 02:47 PM~13409368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea lets rock that one... youngster... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

65 Impala SS Frame off restoration - Vicious Custom Autos Portland


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

63 impala repairs - Vicious Custom Autos Portland


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

Vicious Custom Autos Portland


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

great work uffin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 26 2009, 09:35 AM~13395609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THAT SHIT....

U GOT SOME TALENT THERE


----------



## sjcaddy (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 26 2009, 10:35 AM~13395609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was this taken at the 2000 portland show? I have a very similar pic from that day.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 30 2009, 11:33 AM~13432305
> *Vicious Custom Autos Portland
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SIIIICK RIGHT THERE
NIIIIIIICE


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sjcaddy_@Mar 30 2009, 08:12 PM~13436719
> *Was this taken at the 2000 portland show?  I have a very similar pic from that day.
> *


ya somewhere around 2000 not too sure


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 31 2009, 02:27 PM~13444889
> *ya somewhere around 2000 not too sure
> *



ttt


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

nice work USO


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 2 2009, 11:14 PM~13472388
> *nice work USO
> *


X2


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 26 2009, 09:35 AM~13395609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNN SONNNNNNNNN!!!! I remember you 3 wheelin scraping the shit out of the rear bumper, before I knew you bro. All I have to say is TIGHT TIGHT TIGHT!  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 30 2009, 11:33 AM~13432305
> *Vicious Custom Autos Portland
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S SICK BRO!!! Good job once again!  :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 3 2009, 10:33 PM~13479908
> *THAT'S SICK BRO!!! Good job once again!   :biggrin:
> *


thank you hernan!!! hows the lady , and the baby?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 30 2009, 11:26 AM~13432246
> *63 impala repairs - Vicious Custom Autos Portland
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT ERICS TRE A.V.??????


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 5 2009, 10:06 PM~13492239
> *IS THAT ERICS TRE A.V.??????
> *





yes it is


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 5 2009, 10:06 PM~13492239
> *IS THAT ERICS TRE A.V.??????
> *


hows ur foe comin?


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

What up Aaron? Things are looking good down in P-Town!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 6 2009, 01:17 PM~13497477
> *hows ur foe comin?
> *


U MEAN THE TRE :biggrin: ?I ALSO HAVE A 4 BUT THATS CHILAXIN & JUST SITTIN FOR NOW.BUT AS FAR AS MY TRE,THE BODYWORK IS FINALLY DONE & IM MOUNTING THE BODY ONTO THE FRAME 2MORROW.I GOTTA SHOOT IT 2 RAFFI'S GUY 2 PUT THE SUNROOF IN.AS SOON AS THAT'S DONE,SHE'S HEAD'N UR WAY.WELL,ITS GET'IN L8 4 MY ASS I'LL PROLLY CALL U SOMETIME THIS WEEK 2 ESTABLISH DATE & TIME 2 C WHEN U CAN SHOOT THE ROOF.PEACE OUT BRO......... :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 6 2009, 02:23 PM~13497554
> *What up Aaron?  Things are looking good down in P-Town!
> *



ya now that the suns been out biz pickin back up


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 6 2009, 10:50 PM~13502637
> *U MEAN THE TRE :biggrin: ?I ALSO HAVE A 4 BUT THATS CHILAXIN & JUST SITTIN FOR NOW.BUT AS FAR AS MY TRE,THE BODYWORK IS FINALLY DONE & IM MOUNTING THE BODY ONTO THE FRAME 2MORROW.I GOTTA SHOOT IT 2 RAFFI'S GUY 2 PUT THE SUNROOF IN.AS SOON AS THAT'S DONE,SHE'S HEAD'N UR WAY.WELL,ITS GET'IN L8 4 MY ASS I'LL PROLLY CALL U SOMETIME THIS WEEK 2 ESTABLISH DATE & TIME 2 C WHEN U CAN SHOOT THE ROOF.PEACE OUT BRO......... :thumbsup:
> *



fa sho


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

nice work homie


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

you must be staying buzy havn't seen you on here.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 9 2009, 09:26 PM~13533398
> *you must be staying buzy havn't seen you on here.
> *



ya its pickin up, i been focusing on insurance work , its more money and people pay without nickle and dimeing u.
i just did a repair on an 07 suburban for 2500 and only too a week . i only had to paint 2 doors and the front clip. 
people dont want to pay 3500 for a complete on an old car .
not worth it to me to do completes or kandy unless they want to pay , the materials alone on a kandy are about 1000 to 1500


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 10 2009, 12:52 PM~13539761
> *ya its pickin up, i been focusing on insurance work , its more money and people pay without nickle and dimeing u.
> i just did a repair on an 07 suburban for 2500 and only too a week . i only had to paint 2 doors and the front clip.
> people dont want to pay 3500 for a complete on an old car .
> ...


Or even more if you buy white pearl base with candy over the top. Not to mention flake, candy dye, tape, etc. I got about $2700 or more invested, but that is enough to have left-overs for other projects, and do the entire frame, belly, etc. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 10 2009, 01:52 PM~13539761
> *ya its pickin up, i been focusing on insurance work , its more money and people pay without nickle and dimeing u.
> i just did a repair on an 07 suburban for 2500 and only too a week . i only had to paint 2 doors and the front clip.
> people dont want to pay 3500 for a complete on an old car .
> ...


yes it's sad insurance work is were it's at.


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 10 2009, 12:52 PM~13539761
> *ya its pickin up, i been focusing on insurance work , its more money and people pay without nickle and dimeing u.
> i just did a repair on an 07 suburban for 2500 and only too a week . i only had to paint 2 doors and the front clip.
> people dont want to pay 3500 for a complete on an old car .
> ...


i hear you bro people dont want to pay the cash for a paint job. but hey i am just waiting on jay to do my work on my ride and than off to your shop. i know its a lot of money but i know is going to come out tight. like i tell people you pay what you get if you pay the right price you will get the right quality. so thats way i am going with you cause i want the right stuff you hear me i seen you work you done on our bikes and thats only bikes now imagen i car by you. much respect for you bro always


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Apr 11 2009, 12:32 AM~13544515
> *i hear you bro people dont want to pay the cash for a paint job. but hey i am just waiting on jay to do my work on my ride and than off to your shop. i know its a lot of money but  i know is going to come out tight. like i tell people you pay what you get if you pay the right price you will get the right quality. so thats way i am going with you cause i want the right stuff you hear me i seen you work you done on our bikes and thats only bikes now imagen i car by you. much respect for you bro always
> *


you are a good customer and i will always do you right and give you the best deal that i can . 
thank you for your biz bro!!!!


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 11 2009, 10:48 AM~13546278
> *you are a  good customer  and i will always do you right and give you the best deal that i can .
> thank you for your biz bro!!!!
> *



for sure thanks and i will be stopping by real soon. to start on some of my project stuff


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

HAPPY EASTER AV!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 12 2009, 02:08 PM~13554430
> *HAPPY EASTER AV!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


lol....ttt


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 12 2009, 11:20 PM~13558235
> *lol....ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 12 2009, 01:08 PM~13554430
> *HAPPY EASTER AV!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


damn uce where u find that shit at :0


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 15 2009, 10:31 PM~13590572
> *damn uce where u find that shit at :0
> *


ttt for all the biz


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: BUMP


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

TTMFT Uce


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 23 2009, 01:20 PM~13667545
> *TTMFT Uce
> *



more pics comin soon!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

big mike said that ls so clean he wouldnt hop it, and he hops everything, i seen him hop a mini bike once too lol, it must be real nice though :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 23 2009, 10:51 PM~13674007
> *big mike said that ls so clean he wouldnt hop it, and he hops everything, i seen him hop a mini bike once too lol,  it must be real nice though :thumbsup:
> *


he prob scared that he'll jump on the hood if he does hop it... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 24 2009, 01:03 AM~13674545
> *he prob scared that he'll jump on the hood if he does hop it... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol.................


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 23 2009, 11:51 PM~13674007
> *big mike said that ls so clean he wouldnt hop it, and he hops everything, i seen him hop a mini bike once too lol,  it must be real nice though :thumbsup:
> *



its built for the streets homie , i do shit different than theses cats out here , they scared to build a super clean street car and put it to the test and everyone one else to the test.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 24 2009, 05:02 PM~13681226
> *its built for the streets homie , i do shit different than theses cats out here , they scared to build a super clean street car  and put it to the test  and everyone one else to the test.
> *


I'm putting mine on the streets!


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox+Apr 24 2009, 04:02 PM~13681226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 24 2009, 04:02 PM~13681226
> *its built for the streets homie , i do shit different than theses cats out here , they scared to build a super clean street car  and put it to the test  and everyone one else to the test.
> *


thats what i like about you dog


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 24 2009, 04:02 PM~13681226
> *its built for the streets homie , i do shit different than theses cats out here , they scared to build a super clean street car  and put it to the test  and everyone one else to the test.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 24 2009, 05:02 PM~13681226
> *its built for the streets homie , i do shit different than theses cats out here , they scared to build a super clean street car  and put it to the test  and everyone one else to the test.
> *



thats right aaron due the dame thing you hopped the caprice what makes you not hop the ls you got


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TTT u have pm


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Apr 25 2009, 10:02 AM~13685672
> *thats right aaron due the dame thing you hopped the caprice what makes you not hop the ls you got
> *



it wasnt meant towards you uce!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 12 2009, 03:56 AM~13256976
> *yes aaron is deffinatly one of the NW best
> *


:yes:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

TTMFT for rippin the booty kit off while gas hoppin the damn thang...


> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 26 2009, 09:35 AM~13395609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 2 2009, 04:33 PM~13765848
> *TTMFT for rippin the booty kit off while gas hoppin the damn thang...
> *



i only try and out do MYSELF , never try and out do some one else because eventually there will be someone with more chrome , better paint ,or a better concept , you cant stay on top 4 ever . sooner or later someone will come along and top you , and thats what the game is all about.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

words of a true OG....


----------



## 1993 BIGB (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice Work :happysad:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT...NICE WORK AV


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@May 9 2009, 10:51 PM~13840444
> *TTT...NICE WORK AV
> *


 thank you all!! 
more pics this week.!


----------



## 1993 BIGB (Jan 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

More Pictures by Vicious Customs - Portland, OR (503)481-1673


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 14 2009, 10:07 AM~13885325
> *More Pictures by Vicious Customs - Portland, OR (503)481-1673
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
LOOKIN GOOD!CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

THAT SHIT GOT ME WANTIN TO GO OFF AND DIG IN MY 401K :0  U ALWAYZ OUT DOIN URSELF, THATS WHATS UP


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@May 14 2009, 06:30 PM~13889145
> *THAT SHIT GOT ME WANTIN TO GO OFF AND DIG IN MY 401K :0    U ALWAYZ OUT DOIN URSELF, THATS WHATS UP
> *



you can buy it when im done with it at the end of summer!!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 14 2009, 09:27 PM~13891839
> *you can buy it when im done with it at the end of summer!!
> *


Shit! I might have to start trying to paint some shit.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

really nice aaron, is that mitch kim pin stripping?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 15 2009, 08:06 AM~13895443
> *really nice aaron, is that mitch kim pin stripping?
> *


 :dunno: nope.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 14 2009, 10:07 AM~13885325
> *More Pictures by Vicious Customs - Portland, OR (503)481-1673
> 
> 
> ...


remember we going to hop the shit out of it! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 15 2009, 11:25 AM~13896161
> *remember we going to hop the shit out of it! :0  :biggrin:
> *


yes sirr


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 14 2009, 10:07 AM~13885325
> *More Pictures by Vicious Customs - Portland, OR (503)481-1673
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 holy shit that mudafuckas comming out clean


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 14 2009, 11:07 AM~13885325
> *More Pictures by Vicious Customs - Portland, OR (503)481-1673
> 
> 
> ...


da
dam those seats are bad where u get that color gator from


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 14 2009, 11:07 AM~13885325
> *More Pictures by Vicious Customs - Portland, OR (503)481-1673
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REAL NICE WORK THERE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

u gonna bring this to moses?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 14 2009, 12:07 PM~13885325
> *More Pictures by Vicious Customs - Portland, OR (503)481-1673
> 
> 
> ...


looks good aaron. :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 16 2009, 02:30 AM~13903364
> *u gonna bring this to moses?
> *


 if its done , its gonna be tight squeze


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 16 2009, 11:27 AM~13905824
> *if its done , its gonna be tight squeze
> *


  is the icebox gonna be there


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: BUMP....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 15 2009, 09:23 AM~13896146
> *:dunno: nope.
> *


looks similar to the ice box silver leaf, looks good


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 18 2009, 01:55 AM~13917690
> *looks similar to the ice box silver leaf, looks good
> *


 i have a new guy im workin with hes just as good as mitch a little better priced and he will come to my shop.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 16 2009, 06:26 PM~13907507
> * is the icebox gonna be there
> *


 we"ll see


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: what up bro this is baer from silverdale uce !!!!!!!!! holy shit bro your work is fucking sick you just keep getting better !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its nice to see some of your new shit and that big body is clownin bro holy shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! any ways im working on getting a new car soon and want to talk to the man about paint i wouldnt go to any one else you know me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: any ways i need to get your number again my phone took a shit a wile back and i lost a bunch of numbers so i havent been able to talk to any one down there in awile so shot me your number so i can call you and we can catch up and also talk price for some work on the new car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 18 2009, 08:49 AM~13919815
> *i have a new guy im workin with  hes just as good as mitch a little better  priced and he will come to my shop.
> *


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 14 2009, 11:07 AM~13885325
> *More Pictures by Vicious Customs - Portland, OR (503)481-1673
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: DAYAAAMMMMMNNNNNNNNN UCE!!!!!!!!!!!!
KILLEN'EM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1993 BIGB (Jan 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1993 BIGB_@May 25 2009, 11:50 AM~13990431
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

wud up uce this is jason from sacramento i just got a box chev and i need help with a few things pm me uso hope all is good with ya


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 28 2009, 12:01 AM~13414107
> *I too remember this car. Sitting at westside hydraulics right behind the theatre in the boro... Now im back in cali.
> 
> All you guys have givin me inspiration over the years. I wish i could see pics of jays old green caddy on gold ones, he sold to japan. I loved that car.
> ...


 some old memories right there


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

aaron your skills are unbelievable!!! much love to you and the rest of the portland chapter for holdin it down for the northwest!! 
dino from canada. 
one day vancouver bc will ride again with y'all


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 28 2009, 10:54 PM~14032850
> *aaron your skills are unbelievable!!! much love to you and the rest of the portland chapter for holdin it down for the northwest!!
> dino from canada.
> one day vancouver bc will ride again with y'all
> *


 nice to hear from you USO !! thank you for the praise


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

HERES ANOHER 1 OF AV's MASTERPIEICE's :thumbsup: ............


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 2 2009, 08:19 PM~14077249
> *HERES ANOHER 1 OF AV's MASTERPIEICE's  :thumbsup: ............
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMM AARON I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS LIKE THAT USO TTT I AWAYS LOVED YOUR CARS THROUGH OUT THE YEARS UCE THEY WERE ALWAYS CLEAN SO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK O.G. GEORGE L.A. HARBOR AREA !!!! :cheesy


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 3 2009, 05:28 AM~14080261
> *DAMM AARON I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS LIKE THAT USO TTT I AWAYS LOVED YOUR CARS THROUGH OUT THE YEARS UCE THEY WERE ALWAYS CLEAN SO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK O.G. GEORGE L.A. HARBOR AREA !!!! :cheesy
> *


 thanks USO , its nice to have compliments from an og like yourself.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 9 2009, 11:14 PM~14146238
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN NICE WORK HOMIE!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 29 2009, 03:32 PM~14039622
> *nice to hear from you USO  !! thank you for the praise
> *


IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU LAST WEEKEND
IN TRI AND IT WAS GOOD KICKING IT WITH YOU IN MOSES :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 20 2009, 12:09 PM~14247456
> *IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU LAST WEEKEND
> IN TRI AND IT WAS GOOD KICKING IT WITH YOU IN MOSES :biggrin:
> *


 like wise , your kinda quiet bro, dont be shy!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 20 2009, 12:29 PM~14247886
> *like wise , your kinda quiet bro, dont be shy!!!
> *


FOR SURE, I GUESS I WAS, LOL NEXT TIME WE GET LOUD AND CRAZY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 20 2009, 11:35 AM~14247921
> *FOR SURE, I GUESS I WAS, LOL NEXT TIME WE GET LOUD AND CRAZY :biggrin:
> *


Just keep your cloths on this time i heard story about you streking like in the movie old school LOL


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 20 2009, 01:02 PM~14248073
> *Just keep your cloths on this time i heard story about you streking like in the movie old school LOL
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHH THATS TOP SECRET F.B.I. SHIT


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 20 2009, 10:19 PM~14250907
> *SHHHHHHHHHHH THATS TOP SECRET F.B.I. SHIT
> *


DONT U MEAN LOWRIDER F.B.I :biggrin: 






WHAT IT DEW A.V. THE SUNROOF GUY SUPPOSE 2 HOLLA @ ME HERE SOON THIS WEEK SOMETIME,THEN OFF TO UR LABORATORY


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1993bigb_@Jun 27 2009, 12:11 AM~14312644
> *TTT :nicoderm:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Is that your monte AV


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

WHATS GOOOD BROTHER


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 6 2009, 05:37 PM~14396058
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

OG ARRON IS SHOWING ME HOW TO PAINT :biggrin: :wave: :worship: :tongue:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 6 2009, 09:16 PM~14397483
> *OG ARRON IS SHOWING ME HOW TO PAINT :biggrin:  :wave:  :worship:  :tongue:
> *


please i need some of that magic for a 2-door fleetwood.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 7 2009, 11:22 AM~14403239
> *please i need some of that magic for a 2-door fleetwood.
> *


I TOLD YOU! :cheesy:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 7 2009, 12:22 PM~14403239
> *please i need some of that magic for a 2-door fleetwood.
> *


X2


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Mar 12 2009, 07:55 PM~13265455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS CAR STILL AROUND?


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jul 12 2009, 12:32 AM~14447318
> *IS THIS CAR STILL AROUND?
> *


 no it fell off the lift and fucked it up!!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Jul 8 2009, 07:09 AM~14410167
> *X2
> *


 if you pay the price ill treat you nice


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

BUMP 4 AV, 
lookin good homie


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jul 15 2009, 03:01 PM~14484517
> *no it fell off the lift and fucked it up!!!
> *


damn that sux


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

ttt for a.v hopefully he aint in one of his moods


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

WHAT IT DEW AV :wave: :wave: :wave: !!!!!NICE TO C U & PAT DOIN THE DAMN THANG & PUTTIN IN WORK(LIKE WE ALL SHOULD TOO :biggrin: )N E WAYS UR GONNA HATE ME FOR THIS BUT OH WELL.......










 :worship:  :worship:  
AWW YES,& THE MASTER @ WORK DOIN THE DAMN THANG




























OH YES I FORGOT U TO PAT :biggrin: ........









(SO U GUYS CAN NEVER SAY THE OWNER WASNT PART OF THIS BUILD)LOOKIN GOOD PAT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Aug 3 2009, 09:01 PM~14667265
> *WHAT IT DEW AV :wave:  :wave:  :wave: !!!!!NICE TO C U & PAT DOIN THE DAMN THANG & PUTTIN IN WORK(LIKE WE ALL SHOULD TOO :biggrin: )N E WAYS UR GONNA HATE ME FOR THIS BUT OH WELL.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 SICK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

any updated pix of the LS?...


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Aug 3 2009, 10:01 PM~14667265
> *WHAT IT DEW AV :wave:  :wave:  :wave: !!!!!NICE TO C U & PAT DOIN THE DAMN THANG & PUTTIN IN WORK(LIKE WE ALL SHOULD TOO :biggrin: )N E WAYS UR GONNA HATE ME FOR THIS BUT OH WELL.......
> 
> 
> ...


sick  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)

nice work :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREVINO 64_@Aug 12 2009, 12:07 AM~14743509
> *nice work  :biggrin:
> *


 thank you!!1
 new pics of the Ls comin soon


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Aug 15 2009, 11:43 AM~14778063
> *thank you!!1
> new pics of the Ls comin soon
> *


 :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM!!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Aug 15 2009, 01:43 PM~14778063
> *thank you!!1
> new pics of the Ls comin soon
> *


TTT


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

New Pictures -


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Sep 19 2009, 10:12 AM~15126635
> *New Pictures -
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 19 2009, 10:22 PM~15129849
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up Aaron, you going to make it to Vegas this year


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Sep 21 2009, 07:18 PM~15145502
> *whats up Aaron, you going to make it to Vegas this year
> *



ya imaa be there , you?


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Sep 22 2009, 09:50 AM~15152033
> *ya imaa be there , you?
> *


you know its like an addiction :biggrin: plan on drinking a couple


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Sep 22 2009, 06:05 PM~15156260
> *you know its like an addiction  :biggrin: plan on drinking a couple
> *


fa sho fa sho


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Sep 19 2009, 10:12 AM~15126635
> *New Pictures -
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Sep 19 2009, 10:12 AM~15126635
> *New Pictures -
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Sep 19 2009, 11:12 AM~15126635
> *New Pictures -
> 
> 
> ...


Keep it up bro lookin good! Are you coming down to Super Show this year?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Sep 19 2009, 11:12 AM~15126635
> *New Pictures -
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Aug 3 2009, 11:01 PM~14667265
> *WHAT IT DEW AV :wave:  :wave:  :wave: !!!!!NICE TO C U & PAT DOIN THE DAMN THANG & PUTTIN IN WORK(LIKE WE ALL SHOULD TOO :biggrin: )N E WAYS UR GONNA HATE ME FOR THIS BUT OH WELL.......
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see it finished LOOKS GOOD


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt -


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

what you know about that EPMD, tell the fellas i said whats up


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 14 2009, 08:44 PM~15359897
> *what you know about that EPMD, tell the fellas i said whats up
> *


 i was good kickin with u guys ! what up with the old schoollac ? 
we should do a trade for the ice box


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: i've got to much history in the car or i would be all over that deal. i don't think i will ever part with that big [email protected]#ch, but i love that box


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1993bigb_@Oct 25 2009, 08:11 PM~15463347
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

New Pictures -


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Oct 31 2009, 03:18 PM~15523746
> *New Pictures -
> 
> 
> ...




ttt - WINTER TIME COME GET SPRAYED!!!!!!!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Oct 31 2009, 04:20 PM~15523758
> *ttt - WINTER TIME COME GET SPRAYED!!!!!!!!
> *


Tttt


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

TTMFT!!LOOKIN GOOD AV


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Oct 31 2009, 09:22 PM~15525757
> *TTMFT!!LOOKIN GOOD AV
> *



ttt


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Oct 31 2009, 03:18 PM~15523746
> *New Pictures -
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
   :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: WOWZERZ!!!!!!!!




NICE,LIKE ALWAYS USO  !!!!!!





ABO,IS U ON L.I.L. NOW :biggrin: ???????


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Oct 31 2009, 04:18 PM~15523746
> *New Pictures -
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1993bigb_@Nov 2 2009, 07:38 PM~15542446
> *NICE WORK :thumbsup:
> *


 ttt 

whos gonna step up in the nw to get sprayed????


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Oct 31 2009, 04:18 PM~15523746
> *New Pictures -
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight aaron like always...............i wanted to let you know 503-tow'n is up and running again.


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

man aaron check the log in name on the shop computer b4 u post hahaha


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Nov 3 2009, 03:48 PM~15550875
> *ttt
> 
> whos gonna step up in the nw to get sprayed????
> *


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Oct 31 2009, 04:18 PM~15523746
> *New Pictures -
> 
> 
> ...


TTTT


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

>


:thumbsup: 
[/quote]
youlike that man?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

yo aaron who does your leafing and stripping?


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt y'all know a.vs hookin up all riders to daily drivers no cut corners no bs straight buisness..

























And if u didn't now u know


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 11 2009, 10:31 PM~15639458
> *yo aaron who does your leafing and stripping?
> *


its a secret if you want somthin done you gotta make an appt and bring it in.
do you think your prez is coo with that?
lol


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

dont trip


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15645672 - ICEBOX forsale


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

no doubt the nicest caprice in the NW......


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 12 2009, 11:45 AM~15645412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD AV!


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Aug 3 2009, 11:01 PM~14667265
> *WHAT IT DEW AV :wave:  :wave:  :wave: !!!!!NICE TO C U & PAT DOIN THE DAMN THANG & PUTTIN IN WORK(LIKE WE ALL SHOULD TOO :biggrin: )N E WAYS UR GONNA HATE ME FOR THIS BUT OH WELL.......
> 
> 
> ...


im just going to sale my bigbody now  :angry: real clean homie :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 12 2009, 02:21 PM~15646259
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15645672  - ICEBOX forsale
> 
> 
> ...


:0 ,GOODLUCK ON THE SALE USO  !!!


BE N P-TOWN HERE SOON AGAIN & ROLL BY UR SHOP.L8TERZ.......


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 12 2009, 01:45 PM~15645412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TTT


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

looking good UCE :thumbsup:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks homie whens your break out date?


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 15 2009, 01:25 PM~15671826
> *thanks homie whens your break out date?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 12 2009, 10:13 AM~15643903
> *its a secret if you want somthin done you gotta make an appt and bring it in.
> do you think your prez is coo with that?
> lol
> *


shit he can have you paint it too while it there i dont care. :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

:werd: :werd:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 19 2009, 05:40 AM~15712304
> *shit he can have you paint it too while it there i dont care. :biggrin:
> *




u meen that he doesnt like palm prints in his clear??? :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt - winters hear.. cum get sprayed


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Nov 20 2009, 07:03 PM~15731850
> *TTT  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

Vicious Custom Auto Finishes 22024 N.e Sandy Blvd , Fairview OR - open 9-5


Random pictures off the shop computer - some new some old some stuff isnt lowrider related but its better than no pictures .. ttt for the shop! check back ima load more stuff every week 


































b4








after


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Dec 3 2009, 04:55 PM~15861565
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Dec 3 2009, 03:55 PM~15861560
> *Vicious Custom Auto Finishes 22024 N.e Sandy Blvd , Fairview OR - open 9-5
> Random pictures off the shop computer - some new some old some stuff isnt lowrider related but its better than no pictures .. ttt for the shop! check back ima load more stuff every week
> 
> ...


  

THE BEST IN THE NW!!!!!!!!FO'DAMN SURE...........

SUPP AV :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## tony65509 (Nov 10, 2009)

looks like your the man!!! NICE WORK!!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tony65509_@Dec 9 2009, 09:08 PM~15931042
> * looks like your the man!!! NICE WORK!!!
> *



thans man, are you fo my area?


----------



## tony65509 (Nov 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by icebox_@Dec 10 2009, 01:55 PM~15938391
> *thans man, are you fo my area?
> *


I am now, I live in Vancouver, i talked to u one time at a Portland Lowrider show, I have my 65 SS impala at Big Time trying to get it done. 
I really like your work, ive been learning how to paint myself and ive been doing my 63 impala by myself tell my other one gets finished. Im almost ready for paint, im just going to do it all original, i really appreciate that custom paint work u do, ill have to come check it out some time. keep up that good work!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Dec 3 2009, 03:55 PM~15861560
> *Vicious Custom Auto Finishes 22024 N.e Sandy Blvd , Fairview OR - open 9-5
> Random pictures off the shop computer - some new some old some stuff isnt lowrider related but its better than no pictures .. ttt for the shop! check back ima load more stuff every week
> 
> ...


man those rims are sick they would go good with my car


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

you cant buy these ones but you can pay me to paint you some


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Arron knows his shit thanks for the advice today .


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

yo aaron do you know someone that installs sunroofs?


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt-

Also got 98 cartier town car for sale black with grey guts a bunch of new parts recon title no frame damge runs good as fuck tryin 2 sell for 2500 bestoffer gota sell asap for school


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

man you do badass work


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 23 2009, 06:16 PM~16071393
> *man you do badass work
> *


TTT


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1993bigb_@Jan 4 2010, 03:20 AM~16177437
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jan 28 2010, 02:56 PM~16442366
> *ttt
> *


dame fool you back from the dead or been real busy. :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 28 2010, 05:24 PM~16443854
> *dame fool you back from the dead or been real busy. :biggrin:  TTT
> *


or did you take care of that Medical issue.... Hope your doing well Homie....


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 29 2010, 11:51 AM~16451158
> *or did you take care of that Medical issue.... Hope your doing well Homie....
> *


x2


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 28 2010, 06:24 PM~16443854
> *dame fool you back from the dead or been real busy. :biggrin:  TTT
> *


 been real busy , and tryin to catch up o bills


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jan 29 2010, 02:33 PM~16452978
> *been real busy , and  tryin to catch up o bills
> *


shit i hear ya trying to do this car and have a kid on the way.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 29 2010, 11:51 AM~16451158
> *or did you take care of that Medical issue.... Hope your doing well Homie....
> *


x2


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 30 2010, 01:06 PM~16460881
> *x2
> *


ttt


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

top


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 9 2009, 04:46 PM~13226900
> *More Pictures by Vicious
> 
> 
> ...








:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Oct 31 2009, 04:18 PM~15523746
> *New Pictures -
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

:wave: TTT


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt!! 

some non lowrider related pics -


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

Tmft


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 6 2010, 12:47 PM~16532136
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



i like them wheels and that blue frame..... who ever it is its fucken sick and you aaron for doing that sick tight ass job...... wish i had that money to do some thing like that


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 3 2010, 01:55 PM~16500654
> *ttt
> *




nice job on that frame and wheels with the murals.. i wonder who it belongs to and when will it hit them shows or the streets.....


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

Bumb


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 10 2010, 01:39 PM~16572576
> *ttt!!
> 
> some  non lowrider related pics -
> ...


TTT


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 23 2009, 06:16 PM~16071393
> *man you do badass work
> *


X2 BUMP


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

BAD ASSSSSSS

:worship:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 7 2010, 06:32 PM~16821967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)




----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THEE LAST LAUGH_@Mar 11 2010, 02:19 PM~16861511
> *
> 
> 
> ...



come on yall , come spend some money with me. :wow:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 11 2010, 05:06 PM~16863857
> *come on yall , come spend some money with me. :wow:
> *



i just did man. keep up your work man see you soon again


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 11 2010, 05:06 PM~16863857
> *come on yall , come spend some money with me. :wow:
> *



pm me your email address..... :biggrin:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

man ttt for a.v ... step your paint game up! no hacked jobs or bs at his shop! let the cars do the talkin...


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Mar 21 2010, 05:13 PM~16954687
> *man ttt for a.v ... step your paint game up! no hacked jobs or bs at his shop! let the cars do the talkin...
> *


DAMN RIGHT!!!C U N THEIR N THE MORNING :biggrin: 


MAD PROPS TO AV & HIS 1 OF A KIND MASTERPIECES.
:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt... time for the northwest to stop fuckin around... a.vs doin the damn thing nuttin but wet.. 



stay tunnedd...


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

New picss comin soon... no pages of just talkin goin down around hear...



Shops info for those who've been askin.. a.vs been in the booth everday til 12 fixin up these recipes and hasn't been able to hit up layitlow in a while



22024 n.e sandy blvd Portland Oregon 

- [email protected] 

Or pm me and I'll make sure he gets back to you.




" Vicious Custom Auto Finishes get down or get clowned "


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Apr 25 2010, 10:57 AM~17295088
> *New picss comin soon... no pages of just talkin goin down around hear...
> Shops info for those who've been askin.. a.vs been in the booth everday til 12 fixin up these recipes and hasn't been able to hit up layitlow in a while
> 22024 n.e sandy blvd Portland Oregon
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Apr 25 2010, 08:41 PM~17301151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wassapenin OG :biggrin:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT. good to see this quality work coming out of the northwest. :thumbsup:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 3 2010, 09:25 AM~17372663
> *TTT. good to see this quality work coming out of the northwest. :thumbsup:
> *


ttt 4 the shop!! summer of 2010 is gona be a good one...


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Apr 25 2010, 10:41 PM~17301151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any new pic of the LS ? Always good work.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

dam good pic of the only ice box.








[/quote]R.I.P DEARTHUR(PURPLE BOX CHEVY IN THE BACK GROUND)


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT!*


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1993bigb_@May 15 2010, 10:23 PM~17502449
> *Any new pic of the LS ? Always good work.
> *


There's pictures but a.v don't wana post em till it comes out.. let me tell y'all tho its cleen


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@May 17 2010, 08:40 PM~17521814
> *There's pictures but a.v don't wana post em till it comes out.. let me tell y'all tho its cleen
> *


Then post the TRE...


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@May 17 2010, 09:40 PM~17521814
> *There's pictures but a.v don't wana post em till it comes out.. let me tell y'all tho its cleen
> *


Yes it is clean I saw it sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT for my USO and his badass work.


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

Complete patterns -starting at 2500 or 3500 with leafing ( if cars pre painted )

Roof patterns - starting at 1000 with leafing 



now yall know how aaron gets down hit us up at the shop


22024 N.e Sandy Blvd Portland , OR

or pm me or aaron 


ttt


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@May 19 2010, 02:01 PM~17541374
> *Complete patterns -starting at 2500 or  3500 with leafing ( if cars pre painted )
> 
> Roof patterns - starting at 1000 with leafing
> ...


ttt


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1993bigb_@May 18 2010, 10:54 AM~17527006
> *Yes it is clean I saw it sunday. :biggrin:
> *


i towed it sunday. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 21 2010, 10:18 PM~17567860
> *i towed it sunday. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wats good big homie my bad about not lettin u know i wasnt gona cop that fleet... i just found a delegence i couldnt pass up :uh:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@May 23 2010, 08:21 PM~17580267
> *wats good big homie my bad about not lettin u know i wasnt gona cop that fleet... i just found a delegence i couldnt pass up  :uh:
> *


it's all good.i heard it's real clean.


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 24 2010, 05:12 PM~17590310
> *it's all good.i heard it's real clean.
> *


Ya its pretty clean I got real lucky..


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt gonna have some new pictures up soon :420:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 4 2010, 11:46 PM~17700584
> *you will see it on the bumper on sep 4 th  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Jun 4 2010, 11:30 AM~17695440
> *ttt gonna have some new pictures up soon  :420:
> *


frame?


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Do you guys do floor pans, quarter pannel, and rocker repair for a 64 vert. My body guy doesn't know if he has time to do my stuff. My vert is on a rotesseri.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 12 2010, 11:12 PM~17772250
> * westcoast styles does :cheesy:      av does whatever!!!!
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I got the sheet metal- 1 piece floor pan, rockers, and quarter pannels. mostly want body metal replaced and primered. Want a solid foundation for future paint because Im tired of bubbled paint and thick bondo.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jun 13 2010, 09:42 PM~17778349
> *I got the sheet metal- 1 piece floor pan, rockers, and quarter pannels.  mostly want body metal replaced and primered.  Want a solid foundation for future paint because Im tired of bubbled paint and thick bondo.
> *


if you wanna sell it...let me know. vert wanted


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 13 2010, 08:46 PM~17778393
> *if you wanna sell it...let me know. vert wanted
> *


 :nono: it's my baby. I like to build rides not buy em :biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

bumb


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jun 13 2010, 10:57 PM~17778502
> *:nono: it's my baby.  I like to build rides not buy em :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jun 13 2010, 09:57 PM~17778502
> *:nono: it's my baby.  I like to build rides not buy em :biggrin:
> *


I wasn't trying to sell you anything? 
I just want a vert to put away for awhile, until I can get around to building it. 
Good luck with the build  AV will treat you right!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 21 2010, 11:04 AM~17844789
> *I wasn't trying to sell you anything?
> I just want a vert to put away for awhile, until I can get around to building it.
> Good luck with the build    AV will treat you right!
> *


check your pm's i got a four for you.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 13 2010, 10:46 PM~17778393
> *if you wanna sell it...let me know. vert wanted
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 23 2010, 05:36 PM~17869348
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


PM sent...I have my painter in from Cali, so I have been real busy. PM me the details and any pic's. Thanks


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

TTT ...... and big ups to all customers who are out hear spendin money with us.


----------



## lowridin2 (Apr 29, 2009)

TTT for AV :thumbsup:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

C U THURSDAY USO uffin: ...


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Sup Aaron. I am going to hit up ur shop real soon man make room for my ride.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

ready to drink a cold one in Vegas :420:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Dam is all I can say, beautiful rides in here, i like that elco :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

for all you guys out there that dont know how to build a car , let alone paint do any type of body or paint work, you really have no rrom to complain when you have to pay some one to do it for you. if you dont like the price that is given then you either need to learn how to do the shit ,or dont build a lowrider. its very simple!!
its always a dumb ass mf who dont know shit about about shit who wants to say
" thats way to much". so all you out there who wanna say i charge too much , learn to do somthin or shut the fuck up.


fuck westside!!!


im a east sider rider!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Aug 23 2010, 11:52 AM~18383595
> *ready to drink a cold one in Vegas  :420:
> *


sorry uso, not gonna make it this year.


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Sep 8 2010, 11:36 AM~18516062
> *for all you guys out there that dont know how to build a car , let alone paint do any type of body or paint work, you really have no rrom to complain when you have to pay some one  to do it for you. if you dont like the price that is given then you either need to learn how to do the shit ,or dont build a lowrider. its very simple!!
> its always a dumb ass mf who dont know shit about about shit who wants to say
> " thats way to much". so all you out there who wanna say i charge too much , learn to do somthin  or shut the fuck up.
> ...


No shit UCE - I run into the same shit all the time at our shop. Keep puttin it down out there.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: x1000 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

Whatsup bro it was good talkin with you in the hop pit at the individuals show. too bad you wont make vegas, i wanted to catch up with you on shit. Stay up man. Scott


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 8 2010, 08:40 PM~18519774
> *Whatsup bro it was good talkin with you in the hop pit at the individuals show. too bad you wont make vegas, i wanted to catch up with you on shit. Stay up man. Scott
> *


 thanks uso, nextime ur uphere hit me up .. 5034811673


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Sup man. U know I will still hit up your shop cause I know the work u do. Trust me every time we go over and drop stuff off and when we pick it up we come back happy. You pay what u get. Trust me I will be at ur shop soon we have a big project to finish up Aaron. uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Sep 9 2010, 01:55 PM~18525696
> *Sup man. U know I will still hit up your shop cause I know the work u do. Trust me every time we go over and drop stuff off and when we pick it up we come back happy. You pay what u get. Trust me I will be at ur shop soon we have a big project to finish up Aaron. uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



im lookin forward to doin your car .., hey dnt take the westside comment personal, its directed to specific people not the west side in general ,, if you can smell
that


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah homie I am looking foward to get my car done by u it's just a matter of time and cash and I will be at ur shop. Hey homie about the west side thing I am cool. All I got to say is u better hook me up right and my car. Not saying u don't but I want it done right no rush for it. So people can see your work and see what quality work u do..


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Sep 9 2010, 05:16 PM~18527307
> *Yeah homie I am looking foward to get my car done by u it's just a matter of time and cash and I will be at ur shop. Hey homie about the west side thing I am cool. All I got to say is u better hook me up right and my car. Not saying u don't but I want it done right no rush for it. So people can see your work and see what quality work u do..
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you know as well as i do ,, that you get what you pay for. 
people who dnt pay shit , dont get shit.


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Sup man how is things out there in the shop. Getting real close to u


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

new photos up soon 
keep ya eyes peeled !


theres alot of hate goin on out here talkin bout vicious shuttin down.......


but it aint nuttin but impalas and chevy trucks and kandy tahoe on 28" round here

its all fun and jokes until you end up on ur back pickin pebbles out ur hands, :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Sep 29 2010, 07:45 AM~18691588
> *new photos up soon
> keep ya eyes peeled !
> theres alot of hate goin on out here talkin bout vicious shuttin down.......
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

503 TOW'N IN THE HOUSE. copone cad, 1993bigb


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

fuck the fake shit... real talk


????? of the year? get ready for this one haters


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Oct 1 2010, 09:40 AM~18710438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

ttt for great work


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Good job. I am likeing the lowrider bike is that another homiez ridez bike.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dam bro you get down with the paint


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

tmft


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Oct 3 2010, 09:59 AM~18723679
> *fuck the fake shit...  real talk
> ????? of the year? get ready for this one haters
> *


I have heard some good things about that BIG project   :wow: !! ???? of the year, can't wait. Keep killing them A.V.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jun 13 2010, 01:01 AM~17771414
> *Do you guys do floor pans, quarter pannel, and rocker repair for a 64 vert.  My body guy doesn't know if he has time to do my stuff.  My vert is on a rotesseri.
> 
> 
> ...


u should have done all ur metal work b 4 u pulled the frame  when i stripped my 65 to bare metal it looked like ur car :angry:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Nov 2 2010, 12:59 AM~18965000
> *u should have done all ur metal work b 4 u pulled the frame  when i stripped my 65 to bare metal it looked like ur car :angry:
> *


I see what your saying, but alot of restoration shops will mount it back on the original frame after they do the metal work. Then they skim coat the entire car and block it to ensure everything is straight. It shouldn't matter if you take it off the frame if you reinforce the stress points at the doors and windshield pillars, prior to mounting it on a routiserie, which it looks like he did.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## THE FINAL EPISODE (Jun 10, 2008)

Abo and AV thanks for puttin it down this weekend.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE FINAL EPISODE_@Nov 6 2010, 08:53 PM~19004524
> *Abo and AV thanks for puttin it down this weekend.
> *


NICE :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE FINAL EPISODE_@Nov 6 2010, 09:53 PM~19004524
> *Abo and AV thanks for puttin it down this weekend.
> *




thank you!!!! 
for not buyin into the hype. because of you my mind has been at ease 
its all good ...
the haters gonna hate .... and the real gonna jock and give props ...
U KNOOOOOOW.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

"*build some cars before before you go talkin shit about some one whos got multiple builds under their belt.

buildin a car dont mean payin some one else to build it.
talkin shit and swallowin spit*"

man someone made u mad. lol show them how it done. :biggrin:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE FINAL EPISODE_@Nov 6 2010, 08:53 PM~19004524
> *Abo and AV thanks for puttin it down this weekend.
> *


Shit no problem big bro! see you soon


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 9 2010, 09:16 PM~19029570
> *"build some cars before before you go talkin shit about some one whos got multiple builds under their belt.
> 
> buildin a car dont mean payin some one else to build it.
> ...



Na. I ain't mad. Its just the truth. 
If some one ain't hatin and talkin shit. Then. I must not be doin shit . Cuz they only talk when u doin wh	t they can't.
The haters gonna hate and the real is gonna jock and give props


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 9 2010, 11:09 PM~19031150
> *Na. I ain't mad. Its just the truth.
> If some one ain't hatin and talkin shit. Then. I must not be doin shit . Cuz they only talk when u doin wh	t they can't.
> The haters gonna hate and the real is gonna jock and give props
> *


its sad but true . :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 9 2010, 02:29 PM~19026718
> *thank you!!!!
> for not buyin into the hype. because of you  my mind has been at ease
> its all good ...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 12 2010, 03:10 AM~19049614
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ttt



winters here come get sprayed!! 

kandys , patterns , touch ups , wheels , molded frames , striping and leafing murals w.e u want come get down!!!  


n be on the look out for the 2 tone kandy tahoe on 8s killin these oregon streets


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

pics up soon....
they aint knowin .. heavy on the block ... this shit dnt stop ... febuarys on the block.. flip flop kandy on the drop


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

How much to reinforce a g body frame and get it molded and get powder coated tangerine orange?


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 13 2010, 11:23 AM~19058917
> *pics up soon....
> they aint knowin .. heavy on the  block ... this shit dnt stop ... febuarys on the block.. flip  flop kandy  on the drop
> *


Hey don't forget get kandy on a drop top. What's that again drop top hitting the streets of p town real soon. Some body stop Aaron he is on the go don't stop now homie.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

i aint forgot bout u homie, u got a spot in line with a few other guys who are willing to step up to the plate..
see you soon


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 18 2010, 12:08 PM~19102054
> *Hey don't forget get kandy on a drop top. What's that again drop top hitting the streets of p town real soon. Some body stop Aaron he is on the go don't stop now homie.
> *


thats wats up homie! TTT for the shop


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

--

Repair we did on a custom chopper. Tail light was pushed into the fender and the triple tree chipped the tank..The owner said aaron would never get the color to match. And a.v got it to blend perfect yes BLEND perfect.


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

fuck these paint shops doin 1500dollar kandys.. if ur doin kandys for under 3500 your a fuckin joke believe that! aint gota hustle everybody.. some people still got pasion for this shit!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Nov 18 2010, 10:06 PM~19106310
> *
> 
> 
> ...



28s color matched to the 2tone tahoe


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Nov 18 2010, 10:40 PM~19106731
> *fuck these paint shops doin 1500dollar kandys.. if ur doin kandys for under 3500 your a fuckin joke believe that! aint gota hustle everybody.. some people still got pasion for this shit!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :wow:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Nov 18 2010, 09:40 PM~19106731
> *fuck these paint shops doin 1500dollar kandys.. if ur doin kandys for under 3500 your a fuckin joke believe that! aint gota hustle everybody.. some people still got pasion for this shit!
> 
> 
> ...


Kandied the tahoe for $3500?


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 18 2010, 02:12 PM~19102926
> *i aint forgot bout u homie, u got a spot in line with a few other guys who are willing to step up to the  plate..
> see you soon
> *


I am definitely stepping to the plate. Trust me I will be there real soon. are goal is to shot front page of lrm. That's my dream to repp 503


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 19 2010, 03:10 AM~19108611
> *Kandied the tahoe for $3500?
> *


Fuck no lol . I think we had almost 3500 in material alone


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 19 2010, 04:10 AM~19108611
> *Kandied the tahoe for $3500?
> *



the tahaoe was a us forestry vehicle, so it had 3 paint jobs on it,
we stripped it jams and all ,body worked it , primed and blocked 3 times, painted two tone black and custom kandy mix (house of kolor always) jams and all.
molded and painted dash and other interior parts.
cut fenders and molded them to fit 28s
cut and molded front bumper to fit 28s
molded in rear roll pan
painted 28s 2 tone to match 
$9500 was the final bill.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 19 2010, 09:42 AM~19109992
> *the tahaoe was a us forestry vehicle, so it had 3 paint jobs on it,
> we stripped it jams and all ,body worked it , primed and blocked 3 times, painted two tone black  and custom kandy mix (house of kolor always)  jams and all.
> molded and painted dash and other interior parts.
> ...


 :wow: that is crazy.

















homeboy got a deal lot of work. baddest tahoe i ever seen


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 1sikMC, *lonely* 
hurry up and get that car to arron before the world ends in 2012 lol :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 19 2010, 01:39 PM~19111665
> *:wow: that is crazy.
> homeboy got a deal lot of work. baddest tahoe i ever seen
> *


That's what I call quality work. That's why I am going to him to paint my regal. Good job Aaron


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 19 2010, 04:48 PM~19113044
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 1sikMC, lonely
> hurry up and get that car to arron before the world ends in 2012 lol :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Fool I don't have that much money like u I work at Burger king. Hook me up with a j-o-b a real money maker


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

i will give you the best that i can, 
i beleive when im done with it there wont be a regal out in the nw that will have a nicer paint job . 
you will be very happy    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 19 2010, 04:56 PM~19113099
> *i will give you the best that i can,
> i beleive when im done with it there wont be a regal out in the nw that will have a nicer paint job .
> you will be very happy       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont know about that we got one coming out and i stole your book :0 jk lol


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 19 2010, 05:54 PM~19113081
> *Fool I don't have that much money like u I work at Burger king. Hook me up with a j-o-b a real money maker
> *




i take oregon trail cards here at vicious


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 19 2010, 04:54 PM~19113081
> *Fool I don't have that much money like u I work at Burger king. Hook me up with a j-o-b a real money maker
> *


you should of got a job at taco bell fool :twak: shit im broke.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 19 2010, 04:58 PM~19113112
> *i take  oregon trail cards here at vicious
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: im bringing a couple cars to you in that case.


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 19 2010, 04:56 PM~19113099
> *i will give you the best that i can,
> i beleive when im done with it there wont be a regal out in the nw that will have a nicer paint job .
> you will be very happy       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Trust me Aaron I am all ready happy on that stuff u done for me and our club just can't wait to take it up there. And I want a sick paint job that Shane can never copy ur work. Jk homie Shane.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 19 2010, 05:11 PM~19113217
> *Trust me Aaron I am all ready happy on that stuff u done for me and our club just can't wait to take it up there. And I want a sick paint job that Shane can never copy ur work. Jk homie Shane.
> *


man it like that :twak: . hey at least i copy someone who is good lol jk :biggrin:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 19 2010, 04:58 PM~19113111
> *i dont know about that we got one coming out and i stole your book  :0 jk lol
> *


Hey homie if u guys come out with one I give u guys props. So and that case I got some compatation coming I got to step it up. I was going to call u to help me out but that case I wont cause I don't want u to copy my ideas. Jk bro.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 19 2010, 05:18 PM~19113262
> *Hey homie if u guys come out with one I give u guys props. So and that case I got some compatation coming I got to step it up. I was going to call u to help me out but that case I wont cause I don't want u to copy my ideas. Jk bro.
> *


yea you better cause im putting hydraulics on the body and making it spin :0 :biggrin: na homie you need any help let me know.


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 19 2010, 04:58 PM~19113112
> *i take  oregon trail cards here at vicious
> *


And that case I am not going to feed my family to take my trail card to start on it. Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 19 2010, 05:21 PM~19113280
> *yea you better cause im putting hydraulics on the body and making it spin :0  :biggrin: na homie you need any help let me know.
> *


Yeah bro if I do need help I will call u that's what I call a friend that helps out a friend. And check this and we from different club that's tight like I always say that's firm. Will my hydros are going to be 24krt gold


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 19 2010, 05:28 PM~19113325
> *Yeah bro if I do need help I will call u that's what I call a friend that helps out a friend. And check this and we from different club that's tight like I always say that's firm. Will my hydros are going to be 24krt gold
> *


have the gold pumps cause we got lambo doors with a gold chain steeringwheel :0 not even arrons paint job can save you :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 1sikMC, *copone cad*
wut up tone?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 19 2010, 06:32 PM~19113356
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 1sikMC, copone cad
> wut up tone?
> *


notta just enjoying aaron's pics.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 19 2010, 05:58 PM~19113111
> *i dont know about that we got one coming out and i stole your book  :0 jk lol
> *



so u get 1 non eurathane kandy under ur belt and you wanna compete? 

im up for the chalenge if u r!!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 19 2010, 06:22 PM~19113283
> *And that case I am not going to feed my family to take my trail card to start on it. Sounds like a good deal.
> *


 oh ya its 50 cent on tha dollar


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 19 2010, 05:42 PM~19113401
> *so u get 1 non eurathane kandy under ur belt and you wanna compete?
> 
> im up for the chalenge if u r!!!
> *


im good still have lot to learn


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Nov 19 2010, 08:29 AM~19109510
> *Fuck no lol . I think we had almost 3500 in material alone
> *


I didnt think you guys did but when u threw them prices out and posted the pic of the tahoe up you could see how OTHERS may have thought that so wanted to clearify it for them you gotto remember this is lay it low theres alot of smokers and dumbass's on here LOL nice work as always by the way


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ya , one thing about paint especially custom painting u can never stop learning , i still try and learn new and better ways to do it, thats what makes it fun and challenging, 
always challenge your self and thats how u become better and better.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 19 2010, 06:56 PM~19113510
> *I didnt think you guys did but when u threw them prices out and posted the pic of the tahoe up you could see how OTHERS may have thought that so wanted to clearify it for them you gotto remember this is lay it low theres alot of smokers and dumbass's on here LOL nice work as always by the way
> *



thanks big homie!!!


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 19 2010, 05:56 PM~19113510
> *I didnt think you guys did but when u threw them prices out and posted the pic of the tahoe up you could see how OTHERS may have thought that so wanted to clearify it for them you gotto remember this is lay it low theres alot of smokers and dumbass's on here LOL nice work as always by the way
> *


fo sho big homie didnt think you were either... and that is for damn sure


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 19 2010, 05:45 PM~19113417
> *im good still have lot to learn
> *


i feel you on that one homie im still takin my notes to.. us young cats gota keep doin wat we got 2 do


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

some wet pink and it aint pussy


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

TO THE MOTHER F'N TOP! For my bigg homie AARON! Do your thing brother & FUCK the _haters_ :0 Keep up the great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you for the encouragement hernan an all of u others who compliment my work.
My lil homie (and employee) abbo98, he's been a big part of Vicious for the last 2 yrs with out his dedication. And hard work I couldn't have done it .. so much props to the kid ..


We got somthin up our sleeves for this kid .


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 20 2010, 09:31 AM~19117080
> *Thank you for the encouragement hernan an all of u others who compliment my work.
> My lil homie (and employee) abbo98, he's been a big part of Vicious for the last 2 yrs with out his dedication. And hard work I couldn't have done it .. so much props to the kid ..
> We got somthin up our sleeves for this kid .
> *


 :wow: cant wait to see it im sure it will be vicious.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Nov 18 2010, 09:40 PM~19106731
> *fuck these paint shops doin 1500dollar kandys.. if ur doin kandys for under 3500 your a fuckin joke believe that! aint gota hustle everybody.. some people still got pasion for this shit!
> 
> 
> ...



That is siiiick bro, love that color


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 19 2010, 05:42 PM~19113401
> *so u get 1 non eurathane kandy under ur belt and you wanna compete?
> 
> im up for the chalenge if u r!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: concentrate thats right homie not that uk shit.
they aint knowing about that uk homie!! what up av


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 20 2010, 11:22 PM~19122143
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: concentrate thats right homie not that uk shit.
> they aint knowing about that uk homie!! what up av
> *


 :wave:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 21 2010, 12:22 AM~19122143
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: concentrate thats right homie not that uk shit.
> they aint knowing about that uk homie!! what up av
> *


 ya gotta use uk if my name is on it i only use concentrate for graphics and patterns where u cant really use uk on patterns
what up killa


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

I aslo use the concentrate on. Bike frames and car frames because of the nooks and tight areas. Diffuclt to spray a uk with out sags in those areas.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 21 2010, 11:56 AM~19124549
> *I aslo use the concentrate on. Bike frames and car frames because of the nooks and tight areas. Diffuclt to spray a uk with out sags in those areas.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 21 2010, 10:04 AM~19123857
> *ya gotta use uk if my name is on it i only use concentrate for graphics and patterns where u cant really use uk on patterns
> what up killa
> *


thats right homie you know what to do  yep that uk builds to high on patterns,just my experiances. stay up homie.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 20 2010, 11:33 PM~19122213
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttmft


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 20 2010, 08:56 AM~19116925
> *TO THE MOTHER F'N TOP! For my bigg homie AARON! Do your thing brother & FUCK the haters :0  Keep up the great work!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

ALWAYS ON THE GRIND....









WHAT IT DEW AV & ABO :wave: .

JUS STOPPIN BY SHOW'N SOME LOVE


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

bout to start gettin down on ur thang this week , .
some blockin and primin


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 19 2010, 04:58 PM~19113111
> *i dont know about that we got one coming out and i stole your book  :0 jk lol
> *


Well I guess we will see about that


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

I almost got half of the money for my paint. I check my account and I got 200 dollars saved up. I still got along ways to go. Jk Aaron nice caddy paint job on the caddy


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Nov 22 2010, 10:56 AM~19132467
> *Well I guess we will see about that
> *


what u talkin about we not building a car to compete with lonely we all homies and was just messin around . we just build our cars to please ourselves not anyone else. sorry Aaron TTT. :biggrin:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 22 2010, 07:40 PM~19136816
> *what u talkin about we not building a car to compete with lonely we all homies and was just messin around . we just build our cars to please ourselves not anyone else. sorry Aaron TTT. :biggrin:
> *


thats right me and 1sikMC we home boys and we are not competing. so dont take it wrong my regal is just going to be a cruiser  . hey aaron you know whats 
up. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 22 2010, 10:13 PM~19137955
> *thats right me and 1sikMC we home boys and we are not competing. so dont take it wrong my regal is just going to be a cruiser   . hey aaron you know whats
> up. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




I know u know that I know what up . Haha 
When the regals done .... every one gonna know ...


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey av enjoy ur Thanksgiving tomorrow.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 24 2010, 07:58 PM~19156078
> *Hey av enjoy ur Thanksgiving tomorrow.
> *


 U do the same homie. And save me some tamales :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Oct 31 2009, 02:18 PM~15523746
> *New Pictures -
> 
> 
> ...



U do good nice work


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you my neg..


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 30 2009, 01:26 PM~13433330
> *great work uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

tmft


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

Bumb


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Dec 7 2010, 06:00 AM~19261030
> *    uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *




see you sooon


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Dec 7 2010, 11:49 AM~19263201
> *see you sooon
> *


O yeah


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Dec 7 2010, 01:28 PM~19263505
> *:wave:
> *


ur car is dope, just goes toshow that you dnt need a shop to build a top teir car!
nice work dawg


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Dec 8 2010, 08:39 AM~19271728
> *ur car is dope, just goes toshow  that you dnt need a shop to build a top teir car!
> nice work dawg
> *


THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

any full pics of that tahoe looks good from the pics.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Dec 9 2010, 10:42 PM~19288807
> *any full pics of that tahoe looks good from the pics.
> *


ill get some up soon wanna let the sun hit it so yall can see the depth


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Dec 9 2010, 09:50 PM~19288901
> *ill get some up soon  wanna let the sun hit it so yall can see the depth
> *


fool rain or shine it still gonna pop


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 9 2010, 11:28 PM~19289307
> *fool rain or shine it still gonna pop
> *


it was pop'n in the lights of the shop...you going to cause accidents on sandy with that in the sun.


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

see you tomorrow av


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Dec 10 2010, 04:38 PM~19294850
> *it was pop'n in the lights of the shop...you going to cause accidents on sandy with that in the sun.
> *


 thats fine with me , i love doin clollision repair it pays waaaaay better than custom does


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Dec 11 2010, 08:30 AM~19300257
> *thats fine with me , i love doin clollision repair it pays waaaaay better than custom  does
> *


x503 our shop is too busy right now.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Dec 11 2010, 08:30 AM~19300257
> *thats fine with me , i love doin clollision repair it pays waaaaay better than custom  does
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE!!


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Dec 9 2010, 09:42 PM~19288807
> *any full pics of that tahoe looks good from the pics.
> *


some pics i had on my phone from the other day still no sun out was pretty cloudy 

also the phone makes it look a little blue its more purple


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

1964(non SS) chevy impala solid complete project w/no drivetrain,no rust on floor boards & all there.Car has be'n garaged for 2-3 yrs & just have to get rid of it to make room.Again,no motor & trans .Will make a perfect project for the winter.Will possibly deliver her to you. 
$4200 OBO,call (509)302-1074 Leave message if i dont answer 
LOCATED IN WASHINGTON STATE



















































































THANX 4 THE ADVERTISEMENT AV :biggrin: .


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS USO!!!!

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  to you and your family!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 25 2010, 03:04 PM~19418778
> *Merry Christmas  to you and your family!
> *



happy new year cute bratt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt ready for the new year! Hit is up 

22024 n.e Sandy Blvd , Fairview Oregon - Vicious Custom Auto finishes


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Dec 30 2010, 02:23 PM~19460137
> *happy new year cute bratt
> *


sup bro, nice sig :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

A lil late but HAPPY NEW YEAR..... :biggrin:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Jan 3 2011, 12:23 AM~19487906
> *ttt ready for the new year! Hit is up
> 
> 22024  n.e Sandy Blvd , Fairview Oregon - Vicious Custom Auto finishes
> *


TTT


----------



## Jarred (Sep 18, 2010)

TTT for my dude...best Kandys and Kustom paint jobs in 503 !!! :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Jan 3 2011, 12:23 AM~19487906
> *ttt ready for the new year! Hit is up
> 
> 22024  n.e Sandy Blvd , Fairview Oregon - Vicious Custom Auto finishes
> *


Caddys looking good


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1993bigb_@Jan 30 2011, 08:09 PM~19740732
> *Caddys looking good
> *


thanks homie! i owe it to buddy that fool gets down


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 22 2011, 08:12 PM~19670043
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Jan 31 2011, 01:18 AM~19743333
> *thanks homie! i owe it to buddy that fool gets down
> *


Yes He Does :biggrin:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Sup av :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whats good aaron? hows work goin for you down that way?


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt stay tuned for new pics!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Feb 9 2011, 01:02 AM~19824496
> *ttt stay tuned for new pics!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks for using 503 TOWING.car looking good.nothing better then a youngster with dreams.


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 9 2011, 10:16 PM~19832688
> *:biggrin: thanks for using 503 TOWING.car looking good.nothing better then a youngster with dreams.
> *


thanks big homie! hit u up soon about that gas tank


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> whats good aaron? hows work goin for you down that way?
> 
> Uhhhh....Aaron?
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> > whats good aaron? hows work goin for you down that way?
> >
> > Uhhhh....Aaron?
> >
> ...


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

just alot of late nites and long hours in the booth... 



bring ya tiolet paper cuz its gonna get shitty


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 11 2011, 12:43 PM~19845431
> *just alot of late nites and long hours in the booth...
> bring ya tiolet paper cuz its gonna get shitty
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 11 2011, 12:43 PM~19845431
> *just alot of late nites and long hours in the booth...
> bring ya tiolet paper cuz its gonna get shitty
> *


aint that the truth! :biggrin:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

some new pictures coming tomorrow!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Feb 14 2011, 12:36 AM~19863758
> *some new pictures coming tomorrow!!
> *


 :boink:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Feb 13 2011, 10:36 PM~19863758
> *some new pictures coming tomorrow!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

abo 98 were you at?we waiting for pics.


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 17 2011, 05:43 PM~19895735
> *abo 98 were you at?we waiting for pics.
> *


got real busy hears some quick ones!


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

this malibu was a mess! came out pretty good..



















will post more pictures jareds pedal car from start to finish was a fire truck till aaron choped it up! hears one complete


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

still here on the late nite ... puttin down like a champ for the champ...


what up roy orbison...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 17 2011, 11:15 PM~19899251
> *still here on the late nite ... puttin down like a champ for the champ...
> what up roy orbison...
> *


Seen them sneak pic's. The champ is gonna regain his throne. We might just have 2 champs if you dig what I'm saying. 

59' :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 18 2011, 11:36 PM~19906916
> *Seen them sneak pic's. The champ is gonna regain his throne. We might just have 2 champs if you dig what I'm saying.
> 
> 59'  :biggrin:
> *


we are all champs USO!!!!!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Feb 17 2011, 11:05 PM~19898437
> *this malibu was a mess! came out pretty good..
> 
> 
> ...


look'n good.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 19 2011, 08:25 AM~19908748
> *we  are all champs USO!!!!!!
> *


That's right we all champs :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

To The Top for my USO!!


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Feb 25 2011, 06:24 PM~19961568
> *ttt
> *


MIKE WHAT IT DEW PLAYER :wave: U MISSED OUT!AV & I HAD 'GOODTIMES' THE OTHER NIGHT & U WASNT AROUND HOMIE :biggrin: YO AV,REMEMBER......RAVEN :rimshot: 






& HERES THAT JOINT U LOVE.CHECKOUT UR BOY @ 1:42,TALK ABOUT LIL MAN SYNDROME.THANX AGAIN USO & UR DEFINATELY GONNA PUT THE NW ON THE MAP THIS YEAR W/PLENTY OF GOODIES COMMIN OUTTA VISCIOUS CUSTOMS


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

heartbreakers the movie. lol


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 17 2011, 11:15 PM~19899251
> *still here on the late nite ... puttin down like a champ for the champ...
> what up roy orbison...
> *


Seen some sneaks from the man himself. Brother all I have to say is :wow: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :worship:  :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Feb 28 2011, 11:08 PM~19985347
> *Seen some sneaks from the man himself. Brother all I have to say is  :wow:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :worship:    :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks homie.. 
had to do somthin different for the champ


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

tmft


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 14 2011, 05:58 PM~20090846
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave: wats up homie ! 

VICIOUS TTT!!!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Mar 15 2011, 09:22 AM~20096155
> *:wave:  wats up homie !
> 
> VICIOUS TTT!!!
> *


YO WADDUPP MIXMASTER MIKE.I'LL B BY THERE SOON AGAIN,SO U BTR B READY 2 COME & PLAY :biggrin: 





TTT FOR VISCIOUS CUSTOMS...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Gracias Kabron! for me Maximus part's.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 22 2011, 09:23 PM~20156218
> *Gracias Kabron! for me Maximus part's.
> *


Ill have the other parts done tomaroo  :thumbsup:


----------



## Common Sense (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 9 2009, 02:51 PM~13226394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

sick work homie.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

lookin good up in here


----------



## THE FINAL EPISODE (Jun 10, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 20 2011, 10:23 PM~20386492
> *Thanks homie
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

more pics coming tomorrow! TTT for the shop! :thumbsup: :biggrin: 




and roy orbison were ya been big homie! need more of them sneak peeks sent to phone!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 21 2011, 08:30 PM~20392766
> *:wave:
> *


welcome to neihborhood


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> welcome to neihborhood
> [/quote
> nice to be back  keep it up loc. by the way did i see you at the coffee shop last week? anyways stay up bro


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep , that was me ..... :yes:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 26 2011, 11:02 PM~20429216
> *Yep , that was me ..... :yes:
> *


ok  well im sure ill see ya soon bro. stay up.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 27 2011, 10:12 PM~20436244
> *ok   well im sure ill see ya soon bro. stay up.
> *



fasho ,, stay up


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

cant wait to see the gmc truck after your done


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 29 2011, 09:14 PM~20451487
> *Ttt
> *


 :scrutinize: 

























SUPP PLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

what up aaron. ur mc almost done


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 9 2009, 03:51 PM~13226394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt for the shop! real busy week new pictures coming soon!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 26 2009, 10:35 AM~13395609
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TT


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Common Sense_@Apr 20 2011, 03:37 PM~20383179
> *:0
> 
> sick work homie.
> *


U SHOULD TAKE HIM UR DEUCE & HAVE HIM SPRAY IT FOOLIO :biggrin: .HOLLA @ ME NEXT TIME U N TOWN MY NINJA


----------



## THE FINAL EPISODE (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT :drama: :drama:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@May 5 2011, 03:34 PM~20491833
> *ttt for the shop! real busy week new pictures coming soon!
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

icebox said:


> Yep , that was me ..... :yes:


"ICEBOX" LOOKING AS GOOD AS EVER!!! SEEN YA ON 122 AND FREMONT DIPPIN:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

HOPE ALL GOES WELL FOR YOU HOMIE


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Stay up USO!!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

it is looking up . gotta good lawyer handling it .


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

icebox said:


> it is looking up . gotta good lawyer handling it .


THATS WHAT IT TAKES HOMIE,BEEN THERE!! GLAD YOUR OUT HERE. STAY UP


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Sup Aaron glad to hear u out homie.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

yep thanks homie, you still comin to see me with da regal?


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

icebox said:


> yep thanks homie, you still comin to see me with da regal?


 Definitely homie. U know that's a must. Just stay up homie and see u soon


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Thank God Homie. Glad for you USO, love your work.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

yes i thank god every day , he has blessed me with my freedom , my skills and life , all praise to jesus.
i have quite a few finished canvases but at all of the owners requests i cant show them on this thread , until they bust out .... but who knows whenthat will be.:dunno:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

icebox said:


> it is looking up . gotta good lawyer handling it .


all charges dropped :attempted murder with fire arm
attempted assault 1st degree with fire arm
unlawfull use of fire arm
1 count of felon in possesion of fire arm.


i still will be charged with 1 count of felon in possesion of fire arm.


----------



## Frankie1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Good 2 hear.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Good shit AV see u in the streets this summer


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

icebox said:


> all charges dropped :attempted murder with fire arm
> attempted assault 1st degree with fire arm
> unlawfull use of fire arm
> 1 count of felon in possesion of fire arm.
> ...


Great news. Can't keep a real playa down!! Stay up AV. Be seein you homie


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks for all the support , i'm lookin fwd to ridin this summer and kickin it with ALL riders . all clubs and solo alike... drama free 

ONE LUV YOU KNOW


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

icebox said:


> all charges dropped :attempted murder with fire arm
> attempted assault 1st degree with fire arm
> unlawfull use of fire arm
> 1 count of felon in possesion of fire arm.
> ...


Congrats my USO,really glad to hear...had you in my prayers!Your # still the same?


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

you know it USO same number 503 481 1673


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

icebox said:


> thanks for all the support , i'm lookin fwd to ridin this summer and kickin it with ALL riders . all clubs and solo alike... drama free
> 
> ONE LUV YOU KNOW


Great news Aaron !!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Hell yeah that's good news A.V. wish you the best USO. Still want to get that work when my money get right.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

icebox said:


> all charges dropped :attempted murder with fire arm
> attempted assault 1st degree with fire arm
> unlawfull use of fire arm
> 1 count of felon in possesion of fire arm.
> ...


 IN ALL BRO......YOU HIGHLY BLESSED!!!!!!!! GOOD TO HEAR...keep GOD FIRST.. I ADDED YOU TO MY PRAYERS BRO! CHUUURCH! SEE U THIS SUMMER<<<<<<<BEE>>>>>>>>>


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

kingoflacz said:


> IN ALL BRO......YOU HIGHLY BLESSED!!!!!!!! GOOD TO HEAR...keep GOD FIRST.. I ADDED YOU TO MY PRAYERS BRO! CHUUURCH! SEE U THIS SUMMER<<<<<<<BEE>>>>>>>>>


lookin forward to it my guy!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

I know u got got some new work pics, where u at?!?!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

*here is some of my latest.. let me know how im doin.*

Latest from aaron vickery @ vicious custom auto


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

TTT 4 MR.WHITEFOLKS


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

ttt...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

pricew check on candy ,flakes and patterns on roof.rear denders on a 49 chevy,,


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

call me if you are interested... 503 4811673.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

VERY nice work Bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

ElChingon said:


> pricew check on candy ,flakes and patterns on roof.rear denders on a 49 chevy,,


THIS GUY DONT PAINT ANYMORE.HE SUBS HIS WORK OUT 2 THE GUYS @ WESTCOAST CUTOMS."CRAIG"AKA AV,TURNED 1/2 OF THE SHOP INTO A CHICKEN COUP & HOLDS ILLEGAL COCK FIGHTING CHAMPIONSHIP BOUTS THEIR ON THE 3RD WEDNESDAY OF EVERY MONTH.'VICIOUS CUSTOMS' IS JUST A FRONT.1 OF THE BEST BREEDERS & COCK TRAINERS IN THE ENTIRE NORTHWEST 











HERES THE CURRENT CHAMP,"WHITE LIGHTING" FROM THE MEANSTREETS OF NORTH EAST PORTLAND :thumbsup:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

Takin all bets via pay pal...


----------



## BULLY63 (Dec 2, 2010)

shouldnt that cock have his crest cut? no ****


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

BULLY63 said:


> shouldnt that cock have his crest cut? no ****


BWAHAHAHAHHAAAAAA,WHITE LIGHTING DODGES ALL BLOWS 2 HIS DOME,THEREFORE HIS CREST R LEAST OF HIS WORRIES.THATS Y HE'S THE CHAMP










TTT 4 MR.WHITEFOLKS!!!!


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

ALLRIGHTY YA'LLS,U'VE HEARD OF MANY PAINT TECHNIQUE'S SINCE THE BEGINNING OF AUTO CUSTOMIZING LIKE TAPE FADES,WATER DROPS,COMETS,SCALLOPS,FINGER PRINTING,GHOSTING,EXT,EXT,EXT.......

BUT U AINT C'N NUTHIN LIKE MAGGOTS!!!!










THATS RIGHT,THE HOTTEST NEW PAINT CRAZE ONLY SPECIAL QUALIFIED PAINTERS CAN APPLICATE.IM GLAD MR.WHITE FOLKS HERE GOTS THE SKILLS 2 PAY THE BILLS TO LAY'EM MAGGOTS DOWN.TAKE A # GUYS 1 @ TIME NOW.


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

*TO THEE TOP *FROM PAGE 4 FOR VICIOUS CUSTOMS.THEE SICKEST N THE NW!!!!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

TTT FROM PG.4!!!!!



MIX THAT SHIT UP MANG


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

TTT


----------

